# Very different bottle openers!



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Here are pictures of 3 very different bottle openers!
Yes they work-I tested them.
They are oak (salvaged) with a quick torch effect then a light wipe on water based clear coat-just enough to keep the char from migrating! The wheels are also oak left unfinished. I wax the axles so they turn decently.

The idea came from my oldest grand-daughter's husband!
So. Tim C. gets the first one made!


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

Those look very nice. Looks textured and burnt abit. Nice to see your projects.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Ralph,

Very nice and most creative, great idea. Is the wood extra hard and able to withstand the opening process? Or do you have an insert? Great Project!!!!!!

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

In the winners circle.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

They look like great play toys for the grandchildren…
very ingenious satisfying both parents & children…


----------

